# Best wire?



## Renoster (7/10/16)

Okay i have some questions.. 1.What is the best wire to use for cloud chasing builds?? 2. What us the best rta for cloud chasing?? 3. Is dripping better than normal vaping, and what is the pros and cons of dripping?? Thank you and sorry for all the questions that was probably asked before...


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Hi @Renoster, I am not a cloud chaser but will have a go

For clouds, i think you need lots of surface area on the build, lots of power, higher VG content in the juice and an atty with lots of airflow. As for wire, I think the thicker gauge wire tends to be better.

The problem with thicker wire and lots of metal in the build is the slower ramp up time. Thats why you needs lots of power and also some folk use wire that ramps up quicker, like NI80. 

Regarding dripping versus tanks, for me the flavour tends to be a bit better on dripping all else equal. I think one of the main reasons is that with a dripper the distance from your mouth to the vaporisation action tends to be shorter. But it is atty and build dependent too. A well coiled good tank will have a better vape than a poorly set up dripper.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Okay i have some questions.. 1.What is the best wire to use for cloud chasing builds??



As a newbie I'd feel safer using SS316L, it can handle TC as well as "wattage" without getting as toxic as some of the more exotic materials like nickle or titanium.


----------



## Renoster (9/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Renoster, I am not a cloud chaser but will have a go
> 
> For clouds, i think you need lots of surface area on the build, lots of power, higher VG content in the juice and an atty with lots of airflow. As for wire, I think the thicker gauge wire tends to be better.
> 
> ...


Thank you i will give it a try! Dont think power will be an issue.. I want to try out a dripper, what dripper do you reccomend?


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Thank you i will give it a try! Dont think power will be an issue.. I want to try out a dripper, what dripper do you reccomend?



Ooh, there are lots of drippers and I am not the best person to ask because I havent tried out the many drippers available. Most of my "dripping" is bottom fed on my Reos.

There are drippers great for flavour and drippers with good flavour but more suited to big cloud production.

Many folk also look at the ease of building and the post design in their choice.

I do know that the Phenotype L is a big cloud dripper. And my Doge V2 also makes lots of clouds but is also good with flavour.

Perhaps the other folk with more experience on the dripper front can advise @Renoster further


----------

